# Orange Sunkist shrimp with eggs / what to do ? photo attached



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I got 3 Sunkist Orange shrimps 2 months ago as a gift and I noticed today that one of them seem to carry eggs.








I have 2 questions:

Based on the photo can you ID the shrimp ? I dont have enough experience to tell.

Is it worth it to setup a tank on the side to try and get the eggs to hatch ?

I have read that it needs brackish water and that the breeding is similar in some ways to the Amano shrimp.

Any advice will be more than welcome!

Thanks,

Nicolas


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Nicolas.

Your Sunkist shrimp are most probably Caridina propinqua. Based on the egg size alone, these shrimp hatch in saltwater and then moult several times before being becoming actual shrimplets. It is possible to raise them, however it is a tedious and time consuming task.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you Stuart, this answers all my questions


----------

